# Upgrade iMac OS9.0 to 9.2.2 problems with Office software & internet connection



## fifilatour (Dec 8, 2005)

Recently upgraded to 9.2.2 by CD downloads, but since have had problems with MS Office 2001 - every time you start Word, Excel, etc it runs thru a 'configuring software ...' mode.  We have now re-installed Office, seems to have solved config problem, but not sure if we now have duplicates of some components. Have run Norton Utils, but not sure what to do to clean up everything.
Also, keep getting many differing error messages when trying to log on to dialup internet account. Have checked all settings and POP & SMTP references with ISP.  Sometimes can log on and access to download emails, then immediately the access is disconnected.
On Control Strip for internet access, now shows a duplicate 'freeuk' account name to select, although in Tools/Accounts/ we only have one account by this name.
What am I supposed to be checking, looking for, to tidy up and not have conflict from re-installed softwares?
Tks for any Mac experts who have time to assist.
Fifi


----------

